# Colnago EPS v Pinarello Prince



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Been looking at both bikes with a view to purchase one. Anyhow, after a long test ride on both, I just can't make up my mind. I love them both. Decisions! :mad2:


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Colnago ... that way people don't call you "prince" LOL! Just kidding, but I would go Colnago.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Between Colnago and Pinarello I would choose De Rosa 
Now seriously...EPS is something high on my wish list and Prince is not. Don't ask me why.
Oh, and I don't think you'll get objective answer in Cilango subforum


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

The Prince is beautiful, but if you're spending this kind of money, you owe it to yourself to try a Time. 

But between the two...Colnago. The Prince looks amazing, but...over 5 grand for a 2 year warranty? No thanks.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Still a very difficult choice!


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Colnago's warranty is only 2 years too...

I had the pick of the three - EPS, Prince, RXR Ulteam and went for the EPS in the PRZA colour.

Classic look, very limited colour, better sizing options, timeless. Oh and I think it rides the best.

In Time I would suggest riding a VXRS Worldstar. Great ride - a great allround bike, more classic looks

7 weeks to go till the EPS arrives!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Maybe this thread will help you decide http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=158545


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow, thanks for that. Thats very interesting, although touch wood, I have not had any problems with my Paris and I have not heard of any problems with the Prince. 

However, I'm leaning more toward the EPS....I just feel its the right thing to do!


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

kdub said:


> Maybe this thread will help you decide http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=158545



LOL you beat me to that link. Who knows if what this guy said was the truth. However there were others in the thread talking about similar issues. After reading it, I don't think I'd ever buy a Pinarello. Of course I own a couple Colnagos and a couple DeRosa's so, i'd stick with them.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

nicensleazy said:


> Been looking at both bikes with a view to purchase one. Anyhow, after a long test ride on both, I just can't make up my mind. I love them both. Decisions! :mad2:


I have EPS now for few weeks, and I have ext-C also. I last 5-6 years I rode a c50, dream, look486,585,595,585 ultra, cdale systemsix,supersix,six13,orbea orca 06. I never tried Prince, so I can't tell anything about that bike (frame). Still, I can say for sure that Eps is a big class above of any of those frames I have ever ride. Regarding aesthetic point of view, I think it depends from person to person, so you should pick the One you like the most.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

ico said:


> I have EPS now for few weeks, and I have ext-C also. I last 5-6 years I rode a c50, dream, look486,585,595,585 ultra, cdale systemsix,supersix,six13,orbea orca 06. I never tried Prince, so I can't tell anything about that bike (frame). Still, I can say for sure that Eps is a big class above of any of those frames I have ever ride. Regarding aesthetic point of view, I think it depends from person to person, so you should pick the One you like the most.


dude!!! did you own all those other bikes too?!?!? DANG!!! if so, you have had some nice steeds!!! i have an extreme c frameset that i am waiting to build up but i may have to sell it for financial reasons. that being said, if my financial situation turns around (wife gets a good job or i don't lose mine) i will build up my x-c and will also be looking at trying to nab me a look 585 ultra for a great deal. i like the 595 tube shapes but i can't do the integrated seatpost! just can't do it right now (i may be able to change my mind someday, but not now!!)

so can you tell me more about the reasons you like the eps over the extreme c, 585 ultra and 595 ultra? especially the 585 ultra compared to the eps and ec. thanks dude!!


----------

